# Found newborn bunnies thrown out of cage



## CurrentWave (Apr 2, 2005)

Hello,

We purchased a few new rabbits. Apparently one was pregnant. She didn't pull fur or show any signs, and this would be her second litter according to the seller.

My daughter found the little pink squirming bunnies on the ground under the cage, and now we have moved mom and babes to their own cage complete with nest box and shredded news paper. But so far I haven't seen her in the box with them....One was dead this morning.

So how can I know if mom is going to step up and claim her brood? 
We found the babies yesterday, so it's been 24 hours now.

I appreciate your advise ~ thanks


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

CurrentWave said:


> Hello,
> 
> We purchased a few new rabbits. Apparently one was pregnant. She didn't pull fur or show any signs, and this would be her second litter according to the seller.
> 
> ...


The cage she had them in must have to big of wire to keep the babies in. If mom is feeding them, their bellies should have been round, looking full this morning. Some does only feed at night. If their bellys look drawed up, not fed, I would pull back the bedding and put Mom in their box where her belly is over them and hold her there while they fed. I would also pull some fur from her and cover the babies with it instead of shredded paper. Shredded Paper can cut tender skin. I have never tried to use it. I put soft hay in the bottom and try to get enough fur to cover them. Sometimes the mother just does not do what you want and you loose them. Good Luck!


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

She probably didn't throw them - she had them in the cage but was unable to build a nest. The little kits instinctively crawl around looking for warmpth. They'll go right through cage walls.  

She won't nurse them like a dog or cat does constantly. Rabbits nurse their kits once, MAYBE twice per day. It's very rare to catch them in the act, as well. Besides the short and few nursing bouts, it is in their insticts to pretty much ignore them fully - in the wild, the does stay as far away from their babies all day as much as possible. To spend too much time near them would indicate their presence to possible predators watching them, so their behavior is very apathetic towards them for a purpose. This has not been bred out of domestic rabbits.  

Put the box in her cage so she can hop in there. If she pulled fur, be sure to put that on the litter. As long as she is able to hop in and out, she ought to do just fine. One thing to watch out for is the kits getting dragged out of the box when she leaves, still attached to the nipple. Does do not remove kits, they just expect them to fall off after a nursing bout. Those kits will crawl around the floor looking for a nest as well, often escaping the cage. It's amazing how far they can range, crawling randomly looking for a warm spot. Most nest boxes have a high front to act as a scrape, preventing kits being dragged out.


----------



## CurrentWave (Apr 2, 2005)

Thank you all so much....

You are probably right and the kits just crawled through the side wire, it is bigger.

I will take a look at their tummies, and take out most of the news paper. She has pulled no fur, and I don't want the babies to get to cold, but I have a cotton shirt in the bottom of the nest box, I hope it will do.

I'm praying for the best ~


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

You can always use feathers, dryer lint, of forcibly pluck fur from her to line the nest. It won't hurt her and she'd have done it anyway if she had a nestbox, most likely.  She may do it herself. Usually a double handful or so is enough to keep them warm.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

A layer of straw or hay or shavings underneath would be good. Do you have dryer lint or cotton balls to line the nest? Cloth should be avoided because a kit can burrow under it but not get out from under when momma rabbit comes to feed.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

CurrentWave, Give us a Update, if you will. We would like to know how things are going!


----------



## CurrentWave (Apr 2, 2005)

Well, I found them all today dead and cold. 

I really wanted to intervene, because I had a feeling she was going to let them die. She just didn't seem into doing her duties, but it's hard to know. 

It wasn't a planned pregnancy so I guess that's how it goes..... 

Thanks everyone for the support, your the best.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

CurrentWave said:


> Well, I found them all today dead and cold.
> 
> I really wanted to intervene, because I had a feeling she was going to let them die. She just didn't seem into doing her duties, but it's hard to know.
> 
> ...


That happen to me in the beginning too, I forgot to put the bed in and she had them on the wire. Some were dead and some seem to be ok, but I fixed them a bed, but they were dead the nest day. She seem to have gotten discouraged. The next time I bred her I made sure I did not forget and She was a Perfect mother. Good Luck.

PS. Now I always control breed and I always breed 2 or more at the same time incase I need to adopt some with another mother.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

this has happened to me also with purchased rabbits years ago ;just start over .rebreed her right now almost garentee her to stick . make sure to have a nest box in with her 28 days from breeding. keeping a nest box in with the other does if your unsure of there kindling date is good insurance .


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Before the next litter you can get some 1/2 inch spaced hardware cloth/mesh. Cut into 4 inch strips and attach to the sides of cage around the floor level to prevent babies from crawling out in the future. All of our nursery cages had this "baby saver" modification. There is even special cage wire with a row of close spaced wire to protect kits.


----------

